# Time Line Therapy/NLP....



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

it is a form of hypnotherapy...and from my research...it has had nothing but praise and good results...

but could the feelings of dp/dr make you worse?

i am thinking of having it done...

it is a lot of money and there is always that worrying doubt and fear about things like this.

has anyone had this done?

or know of anyone who has had it done?

or just simply have a comment about it?

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

it is a form of hypnotherapy...and from my research...it has had nothing but praise and good results...

but could the feelings of dp/dr make you worse?

i am thinking of having it done...

it is a lot of money and there is always that worrying doubt and fear about things like this.

has anyone had this done?

or know of anyone who has had it done?

or just simply have a comment about it?

thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Let me emphasize that I have NOT had any personal experience at all with NLP. So this is based purely on what i know of it, how it works and what I know of DP and the types of folks who develop dp in the first place.

NLP, while often successful in some areas, is about control. The last thing we need is more reinforcement for our already obsessive need for control, lol....

In my opinion, had I done NLP when ill, my mind would have made too much out of it - I would have obsesed about "how" it was working, about how malleable my own thinking was, about brainwashing, about loss of mental control...wanting help, yes, but then freaking out that the help was coming in the form of mind control.

I am NOT saying NLP is brainwashing, lol..but it is a subtle version of in which we brainwash ourselves intentionally. I dont' think it's a good route for dp'ers.

We need to ultimately go in the entirely OTHER direction....to trust our thinking to have free reign, to allow our own emotions to surface while still feeling safe that we don't need to act on them unless we choose. We need to LOOSEN UP mentally, not tighten more.

Again, only my two cents, and only based on my own memory of how I operated in that state.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Let me emphasize that I have NOT had any personal experience at all with NLP. So this is based purely on what i know of it, how it works and what I know of DP and the types of folks who develop dp in the first place.

NLP, while often successful in some areas, is about control. The last thing we need is more reinforcement for our already obsessive need for control, lol....

In my opinion, had I done NLP when ill, my mind would have made too much out of it - I would have obsesed about "how" it was working, about how malleable my own thinking was, about brainwashing, about loss of mental control...wanting help, yes, but then freaking out that the help was coming in the form of mind control.

I am NOT saying NLP is brainwashing, lol..but it is a subtle version of in which we brainwash ourselves intentionally. I dont' think it's a good route for dp'ers.

We need to ultimately go in the entirely OTHER direction....to trust our thinking to have free reign, to allow our own emotions to surface while still feeling safe that we don't need to act on them unless we choose. We need to LOOSEN UP mentally, not tighten more.

Again, only my two cents, and only based on my own memory of how I operated in that state.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i very much appreciate your reply...

and a lot of what you said is what i was thinking to be honest...

but with more clarity


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i very much appreciate your reply...

and a lot of what you said is what i was thinking to be honest...

but with more clarity


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I can see that too. Janine, do you think the same applies for CBT? What are your views on it as a form of therapy for anxiety etc?

The theory behind thinking and how it affects your mood, (and how your rate your worries when they pop into your head ie if you're used to giving worries positive appraisal and think that by ruminating you are getting somewhere, then you are likely to end up getting no where fast.) really helped me.

I find the trick is to absorb these theories and use them when not dp'd and to keep it at bay. When dp'd CBT is much harder to use, best to just go for distraction. Depending on your dp, I suppose any therapy designed to anyalyse/control your thoughts is about as useful as a chocolate teapot...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I can see that too. Janine, do you think the same applies for CBT? What are your views on it as a form of therapy for anxiety etc?

The theory behind thinking and how it affects your mood, (and how your rate your worries when they pop into your head ie if you're used to giving worries positive appraisal and think that by ruminating you are getting somewhere, then you are likely to end up getting no where fast.) really helped me.

I find the trick is to absorb these theories and use them when not dp'd and to keep it at bay. When dp'd CBT is much harder to use, best to just go for distraction. Depending on your dp, I suppose any therapy designed to anyalyse/control your thoughts is about as useful as a chocolate teapot...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

I think CBT is fine (it didn't do a thing for me, but overall I like the principles).

CBT is a very straightforward set of techniques that don't have a mysterious quality to them. The NLP approach is a little too "mind controlling" for me to think it's good for dp type personalities.

But CBT if done correctly, can function as a good distractor from patterns of ordinary obsessions we get into. The problem with CBT, like most things, lol, is that you have to actually DO it. You can't expect it to work "on" you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

I think CBT is fine (it didn't do a thing for me, but overall I like the principles).

CBT is a very straightforward set of techniques that don't have a mysterious quality to them. The NLP approach is a little too "mind controlling" for me to think it's good for dp type personalities.

But CBT if done correctly, can function as a good distractor from patterns of ordinary obsessions we get into. The problem with CBT, like most things, lol, is that you have to actually DO it. You can't expect it to work "on" you.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i have not been asked or told about CBT which i am a little suprized about....

i am interested to see if it could help me...

you know when things get worse and you are willing to try ANYTHING to help...

well...

i am passed that stage right now!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i have not been asked or told about CBT which i am a little suprized about....

i am interested to see if it could help me...

you know when things get worse and you are willing to try ANYTHING to help...

well...

i am passed that stage right now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I have some experience with NLP and timeline therapy. It is not something which I can recommend because it made things WORSE. I felt really weird after some of the exercises, and at some points I also experienced feelings of anxiety during a timeline "trip".

The other people on the course seemed to enjoy it, and seemed "enlightened" somehow. Me, I would not go near timeline therapy again, ever!

NLP is about being in control of your brain, and that is OK, but some of the "exercises" are very powerful, and should be done with caution.

I would consider it an extra time before I "had it done", and maybe ask my doctor/psychiatrist if he/she thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

anyone else on here had some experiences with NLP? i bought a bunch of books (including NLP: The Technology of Achievement) and I'm wondering if there's anyone else out there that can share some of their experiences with NLP/hypnosis


----------



## bronson (Dec 9, 2005)

i have had NLP therapy, and it did help me a lot, but after i realy wanted or needed to know more about it, it is a new technique, and i think if missused can be very dangerous, but in my case i found that with NLP techniques such as going in "alfa mode" help me to reconsiliate with my self and the reasons why i was me, witch help me to be and accept my self, if you see what i mean, i was very scared to start with and feelt very weird also during the first session, i found that it help to be close to someone you trust during this time, but after pushing my self to relax and just simply be me, i have been able to controle and understand my feelings a little more.

for sure if you are thinking about trying NLP on your self, i believe you should learn about what it is as such, before launching your self in yet another therapy like treatment, espicialy if you are scared of the result, how ever i would defenatly not recomend to practice NLP with a group, i have tried and instead of relaxing and consentrating on my mind all i could think about was the people around me, what do they think, why they came here ,...., no good stuff lol.

once again do make sure you know what you are dealing with before hand and mainly make sure that the person who is working with you on this is good and knows what they'r doing.

*MY DESCRIPTION OF NLP IS:* :shock:

NLP stands for Nuro Linguistique Programing, it will teach you how to get what you want by learning how to controle your mind and your thinking, wich will lead to controling your self, witch will lead to coming back to your self, it all sounds very weird but *IN MY CASE,* it worked.
.........................................................................................................

Do make sure to speack to some one profetional about it first, as i said it worked for ME this doesnt mean its a miracle cure so do be carefull, the last thing you want or need is something that will do the oposite to what you want or need.

AND DONT EVER GIVE UP, REALITY IS THERE, JUST AT THE MOMENT IT IS SIMPLY OUT OF REACH FOR US, NOT IMPOSSIBLE JUST SLYGHTLY DISTANT.

i hope this will help you guys. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

That sounds interesting. What do you mean, bronson, that it worked for you? What changed for you?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

WE NEED MO MO INPUT BRONSON MAN MO MO INPUTO. POR FAVOR.

No seriously can you describe some of the procedures you were doing in greater detail?


----------

